# Amazon Deal Brings Viacom TV Shows to Prime Streaming



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

* Amazon Deal Brings Viacom TV Shows to Prime Streaming*

"Amazon announced a deal with Viacom today that brings it one step closer to truly competing with Netflix as a streaming video service."


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

As I posted on another thread the games afoot. The streaming war has begun. 2012 should be a interesting year in deciding which players survive and who will be top dog.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> As I posted on another thread the games afoot. The streaming war has begun. 2012 should be a interesting year in deciding which players survive and who will be top dog.


Yeah, it's going to get very interesting. I would bet NetFlix is in it for the long haul and Amazon VOD as well. I don't like or use HULU, they have limited programs that all have commercial interruptions. I can't see how Crackle can survive down the road either.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It doesn't matter what content Amazon acquires rights to unless and until they add search capability for Prime content _and_ create some kind of user-generated favorites list (queue), I'll still prefer Netflix ten-to-one. Showing an filtered list of 300 movies from which to choose is ridiculous! I'm an Amazon Prime sub, but I seldom go there unless I can't find a particular movie or tv show that I want to see on Netflix .


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Nick said:


> It doesn't matter what content Amazon acquires rights to unless and until they add search capability for Prime content _and_ create some kind of user-generated favorites list (queue), I'll still prefer Netflix ten-to-one. Showing an filtered list of 300 movies from which to choose is ridiculous! I'm an Amazon Prime sub, but I seldom go there unless I can't find a particular movie or tv show that I want to see on Netflix .


Totally agree on a search feature


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

You know, now that you guys mention it - I never thought of that. Whenever I use Amazon, I know what I'm going to watch and do a search for that program and then watch it. They do need a favorites or some sort of queue.


----------

